# Crossbow not grouping



## godevilducker (Sep 1, 2016)

My crossbow is all over the place. I can't get 2 arrows to come remotely close to grouping up. I tore everything apart put it all back together everything is tight and where it should be. It's a pse fang. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Sep 1, 2016)

Are u using a cocking rope? Are u using the same bolt with the same head?


----------



## chefrific (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm no expert, but here is a few things to check.  
First, make sure that when you cock the crossbow that the hooks on the cocking rope are snugged up on each side. That ensures that it cock's evenly.  
There are reports of arrows not sitting flat against the rail once cocked.
Check the rail to make sure it is smooth and flat with a straight edge.  I've read a few reports of fangs coming with uneven or rough rails.
Check your scope/bases/rings.  Ensure that they are secured and tight.  
Also, What is your arrow setup?  What weight head are you using?
What range are you shooting?


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Sep 1, 2016)

Spin test your bolts and make sure there not wobbling


----------



## watermedic (Sep 1, 2016)

Paint the string on each side of the rail with whiteout. Then it will be easy to see if it is staying true when you cock it.

Treat it like a gun. You have to squeeze the trigger. Snatching the trigger will cause bad results.


----------



## shdw633 (Sep 1, 2016)

Are you shooting field points or broadheads with it right now as it could be your broadhead that is causing the problem


----------



## firebreather (Sep 1, 2016)

What type arrows are you shooting? For instance I shoot an 10 pt  crossbow ,with 10 point arrows ,which are carbon ..and I always thought to put my odd fletch down , we'll after not getting a good group I called the product technical support and talked to a guy , turns out that they try n get them right but I ended up having to turn my arrow to the left 1 fetching to one of the 2 others same colors to make it fly right and group ,then I had to mark that one arrow with an permanent marker so I'd know which one was my odd down ,
 Crazy as it seems that's what the rep said do and it worked. Just a theory for you


----------



## firebreather (Sep 1, 2016)

firebreather said:


> What type arrows are you shooting? For instance I shoot an 10 pt  crossbow ,with 10 point arrows ,which are carbon ..and I always thought to put my odd fletch down , we'll after not getting a good group I called the product technical support and talked to a guy , turns out that they try n get them right but I ended up having to turn my arrow to the left 1 fetching to one of the 2 others same colors to make it fly right and group ,then I had to mark that one arrow with an permanent marker so I'd know which one was my odd down ,
> Crazy as it seems that's what the rep said do and it worked. Just a theory for you




And those were 60 bucks  for 6 right outa the box new too


----------



## Twinkie .308 (Sep 1, 2016)

Only time I had this problem is when I tried some aluminum bolts from Wal-Mart. The shafts would bend and cause the bolts to shoot all over the place. Not sure why, but after that I switched to carbon. Try spinning your bolts and see if they wobble. What kind of bolts are you using?


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Sep 1, 2016)

You should also make sure that the cams are timed. Most of the time this is overlooked. You can use the cables to time the cams and if you have a shop near by that can pull it on a poundage scale you might find that the poundage is less than it should be. If thats the case the cams are also out of their natural rotation and all of these things can cause them to shoot poorly.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Sep 1, 2016)

I will say this, too....

My Parker groups a SINGLE arrow very well. 

I can shoot the same arrow 5 times and the group will be excellent. Then I move to the arrow marked #2 (I mark every arrow) and it groups very well - but not in the exact same spot as arrow # 1. 

Drives me crazy. 

I actually mark my quiver as what # arrow to use and how that particular arrow groups. 

I also only shoot broadheads and illuminated nocks. 

If this is what is going on with you, hope this helps. 

Good luck!


----------



## Jim Boyd (Sep 1, 2016)

BTW - I see a variance of as much as 2" @ 50 yards between arrows. 

Again, good luck.....


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Sep 1, 2016)

Jim Boyd said:


> I will say this, too....
> 
> My Parker groups a SINGLE arrow very well.
> 
> ...



If you really want to get serious about cross bow accuracy you can do a few other things too.

First upgrade your arrows. I bought Black Eagle Executioners with brass inserts. 

second, shoot each arrow through paper. If you either get a bad tare or it doesn't group with the other arrows, rotate the nock to the vane and shoot again.

Try and see if the grouping improves when using 100/125 grain heads.

Check your cam timing and make sure your string and cables are factory spec.

Use a Parker capture nock over flat or half moon.


----------



## Alan in GA (Sep 5, 2016)

*Pse fang.....*

I have been shooting my new FANG 350. one thing I would recommend is checking every bolt and screw on the bow before and after shooting - don't over tighten but check for looseness. the string dampener base bolts are especially  bad about loosening. I will probably use blue Loctite next time I tinker with it. So far I'm very happy with this X bow! A great X bow for the $$!


----------



## Derek Snider (Sep 6, 2016)

It either the cam timing and/or tiller out of time. Same thing happens to my sons croasbow and when I measured the tiller it was off. I took it to the shop I bought it from and the tech put te cams in time and as a result the tiller was back in spec. It was once again driving tacks.


----------

